# What I have learned as a newb...



## SamGuss (Apr 14, 2008)

I guess it was about 6-7 weeks ago now that I started down the path of classical music appreciation and enjoyment. It started with a simple conversation, followed by a desire to be able to hold a ocnversation. From there it's been a downhill run that is seeing no sign of slowing down. So what have I learned? Not that I am trying to teach anything, but perhaps pass down some information to those as new to all of this as I am - whether that is currently or in the future and so I share with you what I have learned as a newb.

1) It's about Quality, not quantity. I do purchase a lot of music. My first buy though was to buy those Wal Mart tin can editions of some music for $9.99. Great deals, decent music that led into some discoveries of stuff that I really, really like today. What a difference in my perception of the music itself though when I started to explore different conductors, ensembles and even individual musicians. I can honestly say, that nothing beats a single selection of music that you enjoy, being played by an orchestra you enjoy led by a conductor you can dig. Beethoven 5th for example used to be just a symphony. A good one, matter of fact my favorite one of his that I knew of. Then I heard Kleiber's version of the 5th symphony and was blown away!

If, you are not sure what is "quality" or not, dig for information. One of the main functions I use these forums for is to glean informaiton from music collectors and fans. Now, I don't just blindly follow. I seek out examples of what they are talking about on YouTube and only after familiarizing myself with a particular piece or such do I then go out and buy a selection. Now, only you can decide for yourself what is quality or not. True, there will be those who agree with you and those who don't (and in some cases this may be by majority vote), but classical music is for an individual to listen to according to their taste.

2) Don't be afraid to research and experiment. Had anyone told me a few years ago I would become a classical music lover, I would of smiled and shrugged and moved on. Had they told me I would end up loving Cello Concerto's I would of flat out laughed in their face. One of my biggest suprises is how much I LIKE Cello concerto's! And Cello sonata's.

Research from the beginning - find the period of classical music you like best, then composer, then works, then move onto ensembles and conductors who play what you have found out you liked. If at any of these steps (well the first couple to be sure) you find you don't like or take to anything, then move onto the next classical period or composer or type of works. If something resonates but your not sure if you like it or not, then come back to it later. When I first heard Mozart's Requiem I was like.... ya whatever. Then I heard it again. Not so bad. Then again. Hey, I really like this! So research and experiment and that alone will open several avenues to you on your quest.

3) Don't be afraid of having duplicates in your collection. One of my favorite symphonies (wait for it - you already know this answer) is Dvorak Symphony No. 9. When I decided to buy it for my growing collection I searched through some reviews and found a very favorable one for Harnoncourt. When I was buying music the following day, I happened across that particular CD and bought it. Absolutely love it. Then when I was researching Karajan, I came across his version of it. I was really impressed. It wasn't that it was "better" than Harnoncourt's, just a tad bit different and just as powerful. A couple weeks later I said heck with it and made my first conscious choice of getting a duplicate (since then discovered I had a couple others but not by conscious choice). I ended up doing the same thing a week or two ago with Vivaldi's Four Seasons. I still listen to both versions of 9 and enjoy both immensely. As a matter of fact, which version I listen to usually comes down to what I want to hear with it that particular run through - on one I have Dvorak's The Water Goblin and on the other Dvorak Symphony No. 8. Either way I have two awesome recordings that I get a lot of enjoyment out of.

I know I still have a long way to go in learning about classical music but I am enjoying eveyr step - and you all have been a part of that and it is much appreciated.

Sam


----------



## Rmac58 (Apr 16, 2008)

Well thought out.
I suggest checking out viola works, they can get pretty low, and high as a violin.


----------



## Ciel_Rouge (May 16, 2008)

Hi SamGuss,

Perhaps the gradual interest in Mozart's Requiem came from the fact that as we listen more we get more "tuned in" to the genre. We mostly come from a pop/metal/techno/whatever background and have certain habits and expectations coming from those other genres. Also, a colleague who used to attend a musical school told me they had special classes aimed at making them more tuned in and able to receive the whole thing more completely.


----------

